

Bored Dev Seeking Bitcoin Ideas - adrianwaj
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/2ka9jj/bored_dev_here_what_bitcoin_services_or_products/

======
paulhauggis
Do we really need another "bored developer" to create a service that is in
charge of millions of dollars in transactions?

